# Lubrication Needed For Bowel Movement?



## Matt b (Feb 27, 2011)

I have been having great success in the last couple of weeks having bowel movements. I try to not let myself go even one day without a bowel movement and once I do go one day without a bm I go straight back to the milk of magnesia. As long as I don't take the mom constantly the side effects are bearable.I also have been using preparation h because I suspected I had internal hemmeroids.I have noticed that the prep h has worked great for making bowel movements easier for me. I think the prep h has a lot to do with me having almost daily bowel movements.It seems to work as a lube for my bowel movements actually. Is this a common thing?If so is there something else I could use that could work better that prep h? I know prep h is made to go up there and that's why I continue to use it. I use the prep h right before I go to bed and right when I wake up. For the last couple of weeks I have done this. This and using milk of magnesia every few days has given me the most regular bowel movements I can remember in my life so far.


----------



## ArtLady1 (Feb 2, 2007)

Matt b said:


> I have been having great success in the last couple of weeks having bowel movements. I try to not let myself go even one day without a bowel movement and once I do go one day without a bm I go straight back to the milk of magnesia. As long as I don't take the mom constantly the side effects are bearable.I also have been using preparation h because I suspected I had internal hemmeroids.I have noticed that the prep h has worked great for making bowel movements easier for me. I think the prep h has a lot to do with me having almost daily bowel movements.It seems to work as a lube for my bowel movements actually. Is this a common thing?If so is there something else I could use that could work better that prep h? I know prep h is made to go up there and that's why I continue to use it. I use the prep h right before I go to bed and right when I wake up. For the last couple of weeks I have done this. This and using milk of magnesia every few days has given me the most regular bowel movements I can remember in my life so far.


----------



## ArtLady1 (Feb 2, 2007)

Hello,I read your comments about the Milk of Magnesia. I too find it a good, reliable way to have a daily BM. I usually take one tablespoon nightly, and it does the job. It isn't the most pleasant thing to take, but better than having constipation. My doctor felt this was OK to use. I would be interested to see others comments on old fashioned M.O.M. Regards


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes i take mom every night--been doing it for several years now. my doc ok'd it, too. said it's safe to take as long as you don't have kidney problems. and one can always get their magnesium levels tested if necessary--if there is any doubt. i've heard people say that miralax is generally safer but miralax did nothing for me except bloat me horribly. and it's much more expensive. for me, mom works best if i take it every night so as to keep a constant level of it in my system.and about the prep h suppositories--yes, i've always noticed an extra lube effect--which helps--whenever i use one.


----------

